# Problema con Pickit 2



## MaTiXx090 (Ago 14, 2011)

Hola a todos, hace un tiempo compre un programador de pics que al parecer es un clon del pickit 2, hasta ahora a venido funcionando perfectamente, pero ahora cuando lo conecto y entro al programa que es el Pickit 2, el programa no se abre, en el programador se mantiene encendido el led verde como que esta alimentado, pero nada mas, la PC lo reconoce perfectamente, no se que será, la cosa, es que cuando desconecto el programador el programa se abre e indica que no hay programador conectado.

Alguien podría ayudarme?, ya reinstale el programa, lo actualice, reinstale los drivers, ya probé desde otra PC, ya no se que podría ser..

Espero su ayuda, Muchas Gracias 

Edito: Por favor, si alguien sabe la respuesta hágamelo saber, es bastante urgente. Muchas gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 14, 2011)

Por lo que mencionas el problema no está en el programador , está en tu PC. Es decir ..hay una falla específica con el software instalado...quizás algun drama relacionado a los drivers de HID.
Lo que te podés quedar tranqui , es que el programador te está funcionando bien. Podés hacer la siguiente prueba:

- Metete al MPLAB y creá algún proyecto en ASM,C, o BASIC...que se pueda compilar bajo MPLAB. Luego elejí como programador el Pickit2 y fijate si te reconoce el microcontrolador.

Un saludo !


----------



## MaTiXx090 (Ago 15, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Por lo que mencionas el problema no está en el programador , está en tu PC. Es decir ..hay una falla específica con el software instalado...quizás algun drama relacionado a los drivers de HID.
> Lo que te podés quedar tranqui , es que el programador te está funcionando bien. Podés hacer la siguiente prueba:
> 
> - Metete al MPLAB y creá algún proyecto en ASM,C, o BASIC...que se pueda compilar bajo MPLAB. Luego elejí como programador el Pickit2 y fijate si te reconoce el microcontrolador.
> ...



Listo, el problema ya se solucionó, actualize el FirmWare del programador y problema resuelto, al parecer, había habido algun corto o algo así y se le había activado la protección.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 15, 2011)

> Listo, el problema ya se solucionó, actualize el FirmWare del programador y problema resuelto, al parecer, había habido algun corto o algo así y se le había activado la protección.
> 
> Muchas Gracias


 Menos mal que te funcionó , un saludo !


----------



## Delphus (Sep 23, 2011)

Hola a todos, acabé de comprar un quemador de pics un pickit 2 clone pero no me instala; el programador vino con el software pickit 2; el problema es que luego de instalar el software, conecto el programador en el puerto del pc, pero Windows me tira el error "Ocurrió un problema al instalar el dispositivo" y de esta manera el software no me detecta el programador.
He intentado en varios pc tanto de escritorio como de mesa y pasa lo mismo, pensé que tal vez era por el servicio de dispositivos de interfaz humana, arranqué el servicio y sigue igual.
Tambien pasa que cuando me voy al administrador de dispositivos no veo la sección "dispositivos de interfaz humana" el vendedor me solicitó que buscara ahi, le dije que no estaba y se extrañó. Para ver si era problema de Windows,instalé un Windows Xp completo y el problema siguió.
Por último mi sospecha es que tal vez la causa del problema sea que el cable USB que vino con el programador sea demasiado largo, este mide más o menos 1.2 mts.
Entonces quisiera saber si saben que podría hacer en esta situción o a alguien le ocurrio algo parecido.
De antemano gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## retrofit (Sep 23, 2011)

Delphus dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, acabé de comprar un quemador de pics un pickit 2 clone pero no me instala; el programador vino con el software pickit 2; el problema es que luego de instalar el software, conecto el programador en el puerto del pc, pero Windows me tira el error "Ocurrió un problema al instalar el dispositivo" y de esta manera el software no me detecta el programador.
> He intentado en varios pc tanto de escritorio como de mesa y pasa lo mismo, pensé que tal vez era por el servicio de dispositivos de interfaz humana, arranqué el servicio y sigue igual.
> Tambien pasa que cuando me voy al administrador de dispositivos no veo la sección "dispositivos de interfaz humana" el vendedor me solicitó que buscara ahi, le dije que no estaba y se extrañó. Para ver si era problema de Windows,instalé un Windows Xp completo y el problema siguió.
> Por último mi sospecha es que tal vez la causa del problema sea que el cable USB que vino con el programador sea demasiado largo, este mide más o menos 1.2 mts.
> ...



Es Raro.
El PIcKit 2  originalmente es de MicroChip, y en su página tienen el Software su última versión es  v2.55.02 y tambien tienen el firmware para la PIC del PicKit 2, la última versión del firmware es la v2.10.
Este Software es gratuito y te lo puedes bajar sin problemas de...

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en023073
Espero que sea de ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## Kalamarus (Oct 13, 2011)

Apreciados foristas. Verán, tengo dos problemas con una PICkit2 Clone. El primero de los cuales es parecido al que tuvo MaTiXx090... Verán, en el PC, cuando enchufo me reconoce la pickit el PC, pero cuando entro en el MPLAB no me deja escojerla ni como debugger, ni como programador...me salen todas las pickit no activadas, y no puedo escoger ninguna. La misma placa me funciona en otro PC. Como hizo lo del firemware?. Me he fijado, que cuando voy a panel de control y al administrador de dispositivos, me sale el USB en alerta, y me dice que el dispositivo no funciona por que está extraido (estando enchufado)""Codigo 47"".

Por otra parte, en el otro PC que me funciona, cuando activo el PICkit como programador, me dice:

"PK2Error0024: PICkit 2 was unable to establish a valid Vdd on the target (Attempted 5V - Read 0V)
 PK2 Ready."

Es posible que le haya cortocircuitado algo, y por esto me este dando quebraderos?


Gracias a todos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 14, 2011)

> Apreciados foristas. Verán, tengo dos problemas con una PICkit2 Clone. El primero de los cuales es parecido al que tuvo MaTiXx090... Verán, en el PC, cuando enchufo me reconoce la pickit el PC, pero cuando entro en el MPLAB no me deja escojerla ni como debugger, ni como programador...me salen todas las pickit no activadas



*Posible solución:* Reinstalar el MPLAB con todas las opciones por defecto....que no te aparezcan las opciones del pickit2..quiere decir que no instaladas en el IDE.



> "PK2Error0024: PICkit 2 was unable to establish a valid Vdd on the target (Attempted 5V - Read 0V)
> PK2 Ready."



Fijate si tu clon tiene control de VDD...puede ser que esté fallando. Medí todas las tensiones del placa..donde supuestamente tiene que haber 5v.



> Es posible que le haya cortocircuitado algo, y por esto me este dando quebraderos?



Si hay un corto..por lo general no te andaría directamente o la PC no lo habría reconocido....fijate en los transistores...generalmente suelen dar problemas.

Un saludo !


----------



## Kalamarus (Oct 14, 2011)

Gracias por la respuesta moyano, el problema, creo que no está en el MPLAB...pues me estuvo funcionando hasta que le conecté el PIC que queria grabar. Al hacerlo, desaparecieron todas las opciones del pickit2...pickit1 y pickit3...las tengo en el menú, pero no puedo activarlas. en cambio, me he fijado que el USB me dice que el dispositivo está listo para extraccion...que puede ser? he intentado actualizar el driver del USB, pero el error persiste.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 14, 2011)

> me he fijado que el USB me dice que el dispositivo está listo para extraccion...que puede ser? he intentado actualizar el driver del USB, pero el error persiste.



Ese error ya no es del Pickit2...es de tu PC. Probá tu programador en otra PC siguiendo estos pasos:

1° - Instalá el MPLAB con todas las opciones por defecto.
2° - Conecta el Pickit2 y espera a que la PC lo detecte e instale los driver's.
3° - Conectale el microcontrolador a programar y medí que todas las tensiones estén OK.
4° - metete al MPLAB y selecciona como programador el pickit2.
5° - Selecciona el microcontrolador con el que vas a trabajar y presiona "read" desde el menú del pickit2.
6° - Tu ventana de trabajo tendría que estar lista para poder trabajar con el pickit2.

Un saludo !

PD: revisa bien tu hardware del programador para descartar errores.


----------



## sebaruszner (Dic 3, 2011)

hola tengo un problema. cuando enchufo el programador por usb, la computadora me dice q no se reconoce el dispositivo y el programa PicKit 2 v2.61 me dice "PICkit 2 not found, check comunication". Ya probe con otros puertos usb y con otra computadora pero el problema persiste. Lo raro es q hace un par de dias andaba perfectamente.


----------



## L lawlied (Dic 21, 2011)

ola amigos tengo un problema con mi quemador pickit cuando quiero quemar el pick 16f877 me sal el error hex file not loaded...no se porq me sale eso si alguien pudier ayudarme l agradeseria estoy usando el programa basic...


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 22, 2011)

L lawlied dijo:


> ola amigos tengo un problema con mi quemador pickit cuando quiero quemar el pick 16f877 me sal el error hex file not loaded...no se porq me sale eso si alguien pudier ayudarme l agradeseria estoy usando el programa basic...



Hola...el software del programador te esta avisando que no le cargaste ningún archivo ".hex" para programar en el 16F877 asi que no puede hacerlo. Te sugiero cuando no entiendas freses de ese tipo que utilices la herramienta de traducción de por ejemplo el Google que al menos si no es exacta tendrás una idea de que pasa.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## L lawlied (Dic 23, 2011)

no si ehh hecho eso ,,....eso es lo raro sabes ehh puesto el archibo hex pero me sale eso no se porq ..pense q era el pic pero no lo es ya q lo ehh qemado en un quemador serial y lo agarra como si nada pero en el pickit no me funciona...


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 23, 2011)

L lawlied dijo:


> no si ehh hecho eso ,,....eso es lo raro sabes ehh puesto el archibo hex pero me sale eso no se porq ..pense q era el pic pero no lo es ya q lo ehh qemado en un quemador serial y lo agarra como si nada pero en el pickit no me funciona...



¿al conectar el 16F877 en el programador y leerlo el PicKit te lo reconoce y lee? ¿no sera que el software esta compilado para por ejemplo el 16F877A y el que intentas programar es un 16F877 o viceversa? el Pickit es muy sensible a ese tipo de cuestiones que un programador serie por ejemplo no lo es.

Ric.


----------



## Arsenic (Feb 9, 2012)

yo lo tengo terminado y funcionando con el programa, pero no me reconoce el pic 16F84A. Armé el pickit2 clone de moyano...


----------



## vargasbill (Sep 15, 2012)

Buenas a todos, acudo a uds teniendo un inconveniente al conectar el microcontrolador P16F877A a un Pickit 2 clone, el programa me reconoce el pickit pero no el micro, mi principal duda es la conexion de VDD y VSS ya que en el data sale que tiene dos de cada uno y pues segun una imagen que encontre hay que conectarlos los dos cuando yo solo estoy conectando uno
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Otra cosa es que en muchos lugares encuentro diferentes conexiones de VPP/MCLR, algunos con condensador otros con resistencias grandes y pequeñas. Gracias y estare atento


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 16, 2012)

La conexión que mostrás en la imágen es correcta y tiene que funcionar bien con el PICKIT2.


----------



## vargasbill (Sep 16, 2012)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> La conexión que mostrás en la imágen es correcta y tiene que funcionar bien con el PICKIT2.



Pues ya lo reconoce pero a veces me pone problema al leer o borrar y cuando le doy escribir me sale error programming failed at program memory address 0x00000 (aveces el numero termina en 2 o en 4) entonces no se que será ahora.

Entre los problemas mire en la data y vi que era recomendable poner cables cortos y lo hice.


----------



## Kalamarus (Sep 16, 2012)

A mi me pasó algo parecido. Me daba el mismo mensaje de error, y el problema era que por muy bien conectados que tuviera los contactos, el micro estaba sin alimentación. Debes alimentarlo mediante la PICKIT (configurandolo desde MPLAB) o sino, añadiendole una fuente externa. Si no me equivoco, por defecto el PICKIT trabaja con tensión externa y espera encontrar el micro ya alimentado. Si no es así debes configurar el PICKIT desde el MPLAB mismo, y seleccionar la tensión a la que alimentar el micro.


----------



## vargasbill (Sep 16, 2012)

Kalamarus dijo:


> A mi me pasó algo parecido. Me daba el mismo mensaje de error, y el problema era que por muy bien conectados que tuviera los contactos, el micro estaba sin alimentación. Debes alimentarlo mediante la PICKIT (configurandolo desde MPLAB) o sino, añadiendole una fuente externa. Si no me equivoco, por defecto el PICKIT trabaja con tensión externa y espera encontrar el micro ya alimentado. Si no es así debes configurar el PICKIT desde el MPLAB mismo, y seleccionar la tensión a la que alimentar el micro.



Pero yo intento hacerlo desde el programa propio del pickit, el pickit 2 v2.61, y el codigo lo creo con otro que no es MPLAB. Desde el Pickit 2 v2.61 no alimenta el pickit por la usb?


----------



## Kalamarus (Sep 17, 2012)

Pues va a ser que si. Si el conexionado lo has realizado tal como has colgado el esquema, el unico error posible es:

A) El micro no esta alimentado.
B) El micro esta dañado.

Para alimentar con el pickit via USB, se lo tendrás que especificar en el programa que usas porque por defecto no alimenta. Seguro que tendras una ventana donde poder configurar el quemador.
Conecta todo el circuito, al Pickit, y mide tensión entre VCC y GND entre los terminales del PIC...seguramente no tendras tensión.


----------



## vargasbill (Sep 22, 2012)

Por no crear otro tema decidi escribir aqui, un compañero hizo otro pickit2 clone pero cuando lo conecto al programa de Pickit 2 v2.61 me sale "Pickit2 VPP Voltage level error. Check target & retry operation" aunque diga en el programa Connected=OIHoss y cuando le conecto el micro me sale "Unsupported Part". Estoy pensando si es que no puso un diodo zener sino un1n4148, ¿Como los diferencio? ¿Que mas podra ser?


----------



## mfi (Mar 27, 2013)

Hola compañeros.

Resulta que me contruí el pickit 2 clone y me pasa que los micros de más de 28 patas no me los graba, los 12f y un 16f84A me los grabo perfectamente, encambio probé con dos 16f876 y me pone lo de las imagenes, al darle a verificar me puso el recuadro en rojo tambien, no se porque solo falla con estos


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi (Jun 13, 2013)

bueno yo tambien tengo un pikit 2 y solo tengo el 16f877a y lo he probado en mi laptop dv4 1424la y me salen los mismos errores pero si me funciona en otras maquinas no se cual seria la solucion gracias


----------



## Jokerwin (Jul 16, 2013)

Hola, resulta que hace un tiempo que programo con el pickit 2 original de Microchip, más bien programaba 







Pero ahora al conectar el pickit a la PC hace el ruidito de conexión y automáticamente sale el cartel: "No se reconoce el dispositivo USB". Probé con otro cable USB, en otra PC pero nada.

Agradezco su ayuda


----------



## ByAxel (Jul 16, 2013)

amm, ruidos en la targeta? Probablemente se a roto alguna pista, generalmente es por parte del conector USB.


----------



## Jokerwin (Jul 16, 2013)

el conector de la placa del programador? mm puede ser, los pines de alimentación por lo menos funciona (el  pickit enciende), quedan los otros dos de datos que tengan falla posiblemente.


----------



## tamasati (Jul 16, 2013)

Intentaste cambiar su systema operación?


----------



## Jokerwin (Jul 16, 2013)

@tamasati a qué te refieres? a simple vista en la placa no parece que haya algo fuera de lo normal... Podría ser que se dañó el PIC que tiene? Es el 18F2550 con un cristal de 20MHz.


----------



## tamasati (Jul 16, 2013)

Pues si tienes otro pickit2 o alguno otro tipo programador puedes subir el hex a pickit2 atraves de ICSP. Si puedes, no creo que el procesador se dañó. Si no puedes, cambiar el procesador.


----------



## Jokerwin (Jul 16, 2013)

Ah, entiendo lo que dices, pero no tengo otro programador, veré si armo alguno o termino comprando otro para terminar con el problema... Veo que no es común el problema.
Gracias!


----------



## tamasati (Jul 16, 2013)

Entiendo. Pero muchas veces tenía este problema, por eso tengo dos programador.


----------



## coferni1999 (Ago 4, 2013)

Hace poco mas de un mes que di comienzo en este tema de los pic, me compre un pickit2 clone, y desde el comienzo algunas veces al darle para grabar me tiraba 2  errores que eran:

Programming Target (23/07/2013 15:34:55)
PIC16F877A found (Rev 0x8)
PK2Error0049: VPP Voltage error. Check target and retry operation.
PICkit 2 Ready


Programming Target (23/07/2013 15:49:59)
PIC16F877A found (Rev 0x8)
Erasing Target
Programming Program Memory (0x0 - 0xBF)
Verifying Program Memory (0x0 - 0xBF)
PK2Error0027: Failed verify (Address = 0x31 - Expected Value 0x3002 - Value Read 0x3000)
PICkit 2 Ready

En ese momento le volvias a dar programar 1 o dos veces y listo lo hacia y todos ok, esos errores solian aparaces esporadicamente cada 4 o 5 veces que daba programar aparecian 1 o 2 veces.

El tema es que hasta hoy estube asi y hoy al dar programar me aparece este error:

Programming Target (04/08/2013  18:54:30)
PIC16F628A found (Rev 0x8)
Erasing Target
Programming Program Memory (0x0 - 0x1B2)
Verifying Program Memory (0x0 - 0x1B2)
PK2Error0027:  Failed verify (Address = 0x0 - Expected Value 0x1B2 - Value Read 0x0)
PICkit 2 Ready

cambie el pic por un 16f877a y el mismo error, le desde las veces que le desde siempre es igual.
Tampoco cambia si le das borrar y luego programar de nuevo.
La unica diferencia es que si le doy read no da error dice esto:

Reading Target
PIC16F628A found (Rev 0x8)
Reading Program Memory
Reading EEPROM Memory
Reading User ID Memory
Reading Configuration Memory
PICkit 2 Ready

luego le das program y no da error dice esto:

Programming Target (04/08/2013  18:53:19)
PIC16F628A found (Rev 0x8)
Erasing Target
Programming Program Memory (0x0 - 0x7FF)
Verifying Program Memory (0x0 - 0x7FF)
Programming EEPROM Memory (0x0 - 0x7F)
Verifying EEPROM Memory (0x0 - 0x7F)
Programming User ID Memory
Verifying User ID Memory
Programming Configuration Memory
Verifying Configuration Memory
PICkit 2 Ready


pero el programa no esta grabado. Yo estoy utilizando mplab ide v8.63. Utilice la version winpro800 y leeo la pic y figura todo en 00000 , y al grabar da un error similar al pickit2.

Que puede estar pasando ???? es el software o el programador ?? que me aconsejan probar ?
Saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 4, 2013)

coferni1999 dijo:


> Yo estoy utilizando mplab ide v8.63. Utilice la version winpro800 y leeo la pic y figura todo en 00000 , y al grabar da un error similar al pickit2.
> 
> Que puede estar pasando ???? es el software o el programador ?? que me aconsejan probar ?
> Saludos.


Puede ser que el PIC si se esté grabando pero puede tener los bits de protección activados.
Asegúrate de verificar esto en la palabra de configuración, ya que cuando lees un PIC protegido, lo que obtendrás son ceros.

Saludos.


----------



## coferni1999 (Ago 4, 2013)

Ok gracias por tu respuesta, pero no esta habilitada la proteccion.
Saludos.


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 4, 2013)

Hay algún esquema del hardware del clon?, habría que verificar si genera la Vpp necesaria para la programación (un valor de tensión "alto" necesario para escribir la memoria flash), no se como se podrá verificar eso pero empezaría por ahí.


----------



## coferni1999 (Ago 4, 2013)

Ardogan dijo:


> Hay algún esquema del hardware del clon?, habría que verificar si genera la Vpp necesaria para la programación (un valor de tensión "alto" necesario para escribir la memoria flash), no se como se podrá verificar eso pero empezaría por ahí.



Hola, gracias por tu respuesta, circuito no tengo porque lo compre armado, tendria que poner a levantarlo que ya lo voy a hacer.
En cuanto al voltaje vpp, medi el voltaje del pin mclr del pic puesto en el programador cuando esta programando y esta segun el tester entre 12 y 13 volts.
de todos modos fijate que el mplab uno de los mensaje que me tiraba antes de esto de bes en cuando hacia referencia a problemas con el voltaje de vpp.

El voltaje que me llama la atencion es el de alimentacion del pic que es de 4,1 a 4,24 volts con el pic puesto en el programador, el voltaje no varia cuando esta en reposo o cuando esta programando.
Saludos.


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 5, 2013)

> El voltaje que me llama la atencion es el de alimentacion del pic que es  de 4,1 a 4,24 volts con el pic puesto en el programador, el voltaje no  varia cuando esta en reposo o cuando esta programando.



Se supone que a partir de 4V el pic debería funcionar... pero sí, sería más seguro si esa tensión se puede llevar a 4,5V.

¿Podrías poner un esquemático del pic tal como está cuando lo programás?. Quizás tenés algo colgado de la línea de reset que afecta la programación, o falta algún capacitor, o conectar un pin del pic...


----------



## coferni1999 (Ago 6, 2013)

Ardogan dijo:


> Hay algún esquema del hardware del clon?, habría que verificar si genera la Vpp necesaria para la programación (un valor de tensión "alto" necesario para escribir la memoria flash), no se como se podrá verificar eso pero empezaría por ahí.



Hola, aca adjunto circuito que utiliza para patas VPP y VDD.
El voltaje a la entreda del USB es de 4,95v, y medido a la pata VDD es de 4,25v.
El voltaje que genera a la pata VPP varia segun prubas desde 11,4 a 13,7 volts.


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 6, 2013)

coferni1999 dijo:


> Hola, aca adjunto circuito que utiliza para patas VPP y VDD.
> El voltaje a la entreda del USB es de 4,95v, y medido a la pata VDD es de 4,25v.
> El voltaje que genera a la pata VPP varia segun prubas desde 11,4 a 13,7 volts.



Ok, no creo que el problema venga por ese lado.
Acá hay un esquema completo del pickit2 clone:
http://tomeko.net/pickit2.php?lang=en
http://tomeko.net/bin/pickit2/pickit2_scheme.pdf

Pero me refería al esquema de tu pic, el que querés programar, como lo tenés enchufado?, que tiene conectado en las patas PGC, PGD, RESET, LVP, los pines de alimentación VDD, GND, (AVDD y AGND si los hubiera).


----------



## coferni1999 (Ago 6, 2013)

Ardogan dijo:


> Ok, no creo que el problema venga por ese lado.
> Acá hay un esquema completo del pickit2 clone:
> http://tomeko.net/pickit2.php?lang=en
> http://tomeko.net/bin/pickit2/pickit2_scheme.pdf
> ...



El pic que quiero programar lo pongo en el zocalo zif del programador, no lo programo puesto en mi cirtuico.
Gracias por la info que me pasas, te cuento que ya solucione el problema, realice dos cambios en el circuito del programador, cambien un capacitor electrolitico que era de 1 uf x 47 uf y con eso estabilice la tension de VPP en 12 v, y le realice un puente a un diodo 1n4148 que unia la alimentacion USB con la pata VDD y asi pase de tener 4,27v a 4,85V en la pata VDD, este diodo no esta defectuoso pero esa fue la solucion.
De este modo el programador hasta ahora comenzo a funcionar perfecto, y no me tira ningun error como cuando lo compre.
Gracias nuevamente por tu tiempo en ayudarme.
Un Abrazo.


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 6, 2013)

Excelente!!! y yo creía que el programador no era el problema...
Sí... el capacitor de 47uF seguro aguanta mejor los picos de corriente necesarios para programar/borrar el pic.
Y en cuanto al diodo, sería mejor no puentearlo, para evitar que haya corriente fluyendo hacia la PC. Si querés que haya una menor caída de tensión probá con un diodo Schottky.

Un placer hacer las sugerencias incorrectas, jajaja


----------



## coferni1999 (Ago 6, 2013)

Ok voy a comprar un diodo de esos y lo voy a poner en lugar del otro y pruebo.
Gracias.


----------



## plarenas (Ago 13, 2013)

hola, si a alguien le sirve yo me hice el pickit clon y tuve muchos problemas, finalmente todo pasaba por el cable usb encontre uno corto de buena calidad y problema resuelto.


----------



## Homero2023 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hece poco arme un pickit2 clone el programa que uso es el pickit2 v2.61. cuando lo conecto con el usb lo detecta sin problema, pero cuando quiero programar un pic16f84a no lo detecta, use el troubleshooting del programa y me notifica: "una tensión externa se detectó en el pin VDD a 5 volteos". Medi el voltaje de vcc y gnd de entrada en el usb y es de 5.15, y es el mismo voltaje que tengo en vdd y gnd del icsp. Trate de calibrar el voltaje con la herramienta del programa pero no pude.. Si alguien me puede dar una mano se los agradeceria!! ...


----------



## luis1234567890 (Abr 28, 2014)

Hola a todos , tengo un problema  siempre e usado este programado pero, hoy dejó de funcionar :el led verde esta prendido y el rojo raramente parpadea al conectar el  usb (sin nisiquiera abrir el Pickit 2) y no reconoce el microcontrolador que uso para programar . 
El pic del programador esta bien ya que me pedí un programador prestado y reconoce el micro.
No se que falla ya que para  pedir el componente y otras cosas  q me esta llegando  pasando 3 días


----------



## vargasbill (Abr 28, 2014)

luis1234567890 dijo:


> Hola a todos , tengo un problema  siempre e usado este programado pero, hoy dejó de funcionar :el led verde esta prendido y el rojo raramente parpadea al conectar el  usb (sin nisiquiera abrir el Pickit 2) y no reconoce el microcontrolador que uso para programar .
> El pic del programador esta bien ya que me pedí un programador prestado y reconoce el micro.
> No se que falla ya que para  pedir el componente y otras cosas  q me esta llegando  pasando 3 días



Uy amigo, a mi me pasó cosas similares con el mío, podría ser algún componente que sacó la mano, de momento solo podría decir que realices las pruebas que dicen los compañeros en los comentarios anteriores. El que tuve no se que tenía, terminé cambiándole casi todo y ni aún asi funcionó, a mi me pusieron bastantes problemas estos clone.


----------



## luis1234567890 (May 3, 2014)

Si programaba el mío, pero el problema es que un día dejo de funcionar.El led rojo parpadea por las puras ,el pic esta bien ya que otro programador lo reconoce ,todo los componentes esta bien fijándome en los comentarios anteriores y lo medido .
Si lo programo de nuevo capaz funcione pero no tengo el .hex en mi pc pero e encontrado en el foro este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/pickit-clone-2-v3-0-paquete-completo-83871/   no se si sera  ,alquien pudiera pasarme el .hex


----------



## ricbevi (May 3, 2014)

luis1234567890 dijo:


> Si programaba el mío, pero el problema es que un día dejo de funcionar.El led rojo parpadea por las puras ,el pic esta bien ya que otro programador lo reconoce ,todo los componentes esta bien fijándome en los comentarios anteriores y lo medido .
> Si lo programo de nuevo capaz funcione pero no tengo el .hex en mi pc pero e encontrado en el foro este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/pickit-clone-2-v3-0-paquete-completo-83871/   no se si sera  ,alquien pudiera pasarme el .hex



Hola...Acá subo el ultimo que yo tengo.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## luis1234567890 (May 5, 2014)

Ya lo programe  con la ultima versión de ricbevi ,pero no reconoce el pic que voy a programar


----------



## Rafa97 (Feb 10, 2018)

Saludos a todos, simplemente queria agradecer por la información brindada en este tema, hoy tuve en caso similar en mi pickit 2 clone que me daba este error:

"Pickit2 VPP Voltage level error. Check target & retry operation"

revisando toda la información que ya habían colocado fui probando, y revisando la etapa elevadora de tensión y en mi caso era la bobina. la cambie y listo.
Espero que la información pueda servirle a alguien más.!
Suerte.


----------



## wioxvr (Dic 12, 2018)

Saludos.

Tengo una duda respecto a un programador que compre hace como 6 años. Quisiera saber si me sirve para programar un PIC16F628A y como debería colocarlo?
Recuerdo que lo usaba con un PIC16F877A y funcionaba  bien.

He tratado de probar colocando el 628A en diferentes posiciones pero en el software PICKIT 2 PROGRAMMER y en  el MPLAB no reconocen AL 628A.

En este punto estoy dudando si el programador sirve para PICs de 18pines. Por eso necesito una ayuda de lo contrario tendré que comprar otro programador.
Gracias


----------



## Emis (Dic 12, 2018)

Hola, lo mas sencillo sería que utilices el conector ICSP de 5 pines para programarlo


----PIC ----              ----ICSP----
Pin 4  VPP.   ----    Pin1 vpp/mclear
Pin 14 VDD. ----    Pin2 +V
Pin 5  VSS.  ----     Pin3 Gnd
Pin 13 PGD. ----    Pin4 dat
Pin 12  PGC. ----   Pin5 clk


Espero te sea de ayuda

Si hay algún error lo dices


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 12, 2018)

Todos los clones del PICkit 2 realizan la programación por ICSP, así que debe servir para programar al PIC16F628A y cualquier otro PIC que se programe de esa forma y se encuentre en la lista del programador.
Incluso otros programadores actualmente usan ICSP y por lo regular también disponen del modo LVP

Si el PIC se encuentra bien colocado en la base del programador coincidiendo con los pines VCC, GND, CLK, PGD, PGC y Vpp, entonces debería reconocerlo sin problemas.
Si no lo reconoce, quizás exista un problema de hardware.
Para descartar un problema de hardware, utiliza las terminales ICSP que tiene el programador y realiza la conexión externa hacia el PIC usando un protoboard.


----------



## megatecpower (Oct 23, 2020)

Hola amigos gracias por tu respuesta. Hice este programador elPickit 2 clone  y me tope con esta falla mostrada en la foto y quiero que lea el pi16f887 con el software Pickit2t2

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 23, 2020



	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 23, 2020

no reconoce el pic ninguno


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 23, 2020)

Pueden ser varias causas...
Circuito mal armado.
Microcontrolador mal conectado a ICSP.
Microcontrolador dañado.
Falsos contactos. Etc.
Y eso solo lo puedes verificar tú que eres quien armo el programador.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 23, 2020)

Hola, añadiendo al comentario de D@rkBytes, prueba con otro microcontrolador.


----------



## Cheremo (Ene 7, 2022)

Hola. *T*engo un Picki*t *2
*¿H*abr*á* una manera de act*u*alizar las librer*í*as o el fi*r*mware?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 7, 2022)

Para que quieres actualizar el firmware?
Las librerias se compilan con el resto de codigo, asi que si tienes que actualizar una libreria, deberias tener el codigo fuente completo


----------



## Scooter (Ene 7, 2022)

Si el programador va bien no toques el firmware. Normalmente eso se cambia para permitir programar nuevos dispositivos y/o para corregir errores conocidos.

Las librerías claro que las puedes actualizar, cuando quieras. Pero un poco lo mismo, ¿Que beneficio obtienes?


PD. no tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 7, 2022)

Cheremo dijo:


> *¿H*abr*á* una manera de act*u*alizar las librer*í*as o el fi*r*mware?


Sí se pueden actualizar ambas cosas, pero es más recomendable actualizar la base de datos, o sea, el archivo: PK2DeviceFile.dat
Actualizar las librerías es modificar el código fuente.


----------

